# New member/ kymco mxu owner



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

hey guys whats up. only place i could find for a intro. names Brandon. decided to join after i found a awesome radiator relocate how to and the more i look around the more i like the site. i live in north port (sw florida). spend most of my riding at ******* yacht club. love that place. heres a few pics of the bike. the video is when i first did the snorkels. i recently shortened them and made them even. like it alot better. doing the radiator today hopefully. overall good bike. if anyone has questions about them let me know. ive had it torn apart and back together again several times for the fact there is no aftermarket for them besides a lift so ive made all my stuff.
[ame=http://s845.photobucket.com/albums/ab20/xjjeep/?action=view&current=5e6225e7.mp4]







[/ame]
before the snorkels








broken a-arm thanks to hidden tree stump at ******* yacht club. 










i have a ton more pics but you get the jist of it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks pretty good. Welcome to the site!


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks! i noticed a ton of brutes here but seemed like a pretty decent community and since theres nothing for me i had to join something. maybe we can get a kymco section added. haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol well you find a bunch more people who have them, get them to join, and I will make ya'll a kymco section!


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

sounds like a plan. most of them are foreigners. ive recently started seeing them on the trails especially the sxs'. ill find some people! being a army recruiter im sure i can recruit for a forum. lol


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to MIMB! seems like there's been more and more noise about KYMCO lately.


----------



## acidbreez (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello Brandon, I too am a MXU 500 owner , I was wondering if you could post pictures of how you snorkelled yours, thanks in advance


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Acid where you located? I can post pics but not sure how much it will help. It's actually extremely easy to do of u just take the time and don't rush. I'll get you some pics as soon as I can. Got a lot going on this weekend so not sure when I can get them. Pm me ur email address and I'll email you some


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site! I've got a buddy that has one of the Kymco SxS's and hes pretty happy with it!

What might be a better idea is to write a how-to snorkel the kymco then others that may be searching for it might just land up here and increase the kymco numbers! 

There are a LOT of brute riders here but that shouldn't dissuade anyone from joining this site, everyone here is good people!

I'd be interested myself in finding out some measurements of that bike, I could offer my underbody kits to the kymco crowd if someone supplied me with a few dimensions!


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Whoolie maybe we can work something out!!!! Lol. I'd be happy to get u whatever measurements you need. I really want a set of guards for my front axles. 

As for the snorkel request someone already joined here just to ask me how I did it so I'm gonna do a write up probably next week and post it. It's really simple. More time consuming since I was back and forth getting parts than anything.


----------



## acidbreez (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm from saskatchewan, canada. If your looking for lift kits, long travel suspension kits, and skid plates you can take a look at Hebco Distributing they have some stuff for the kymcos on their site.


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I've been looking there thanks. I'll get you the pics after this weekend. Going riding so I'll clean it up and shoot u pics


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all new here. Have a kymco uxv sxs 500 cc . I vote for a kymco section also. These machines are here for good I believe.


----------



## Kymco2013 (Dec 14, 2013)

New to site today my names Brandon. I just recently bought a kymco 500 and love it and was looking for some advice on how to snorkel it.


----------



## Bmc1989 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey I'm new to the site I just purchased a mxu 700i wondering how to snorkel it any help?


----------



## Alligato (Nov 23, 2013)

check out Kymco Mudders on Facebook


----------



## jayforce (Apr 22, 2015)

*kymco 700 mxu*

Id like to see oils on your snorkel kit also !
See if i could use your idea on my 700 mxu


----------



## intodeep45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok guys just bought a Kymco 450i mxu and want to relocate the radiator. Can someone help me out? Thanks in advance


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You going to be on your own on that one I'm afraid. Just take any tips from the How-Tos and take it step by step. You will have to either make your own mounts of modify one for another machine.


----------



## SEGrimReaper17 (Jan 15, 2017)

I recently bought a kymco mxu 700. I love it tons of power. Noticed you said you were able to find a lift kit?? Where did you find that? I can't find anything...


----------

